# نكت حلوة ......بس بتصير احلى لما تشوفوها .......



## rana1981 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*
اثنين حماصنة فاتوا على كلية الطب 
واحد طلع محاسب... والثاني محامي

شو الفرق بين التلميذ الحمصي الذكي والتلميذ الحمصي الغبي؟ 
 التلميذ الحمصي الغبي بيكتب ورا المعلمة وبمحي بس بتمحي والتلميذ الحمصي الذكي ما بيكتب لأنو بيعرف انو المعلمة رح تمحي



مرة واحد حمصي من كتر ما خسر بالبورصه مرض و راح لعند الدكتور
الدكتور و هو عم يفحصو قلو ياالهي ضغطك صار 70
فقلو المريض : بيع  بيع  بيع


واحد ومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعضهم بعض فكتب ورقة: صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل , وحط الورقه على السرير ونام 
صحي الساعة 10:00 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلا إصحى


حمصي سكران بيسوق السياره في الاتجاه المعاكس وبيسمع اخبار, 
 فجأة في الراديو قطعو النشره وبثو اعلان : نعلمكم ان الشرطه تطارد قائد سياره يمشي في الاتجاه المعاكس ... 
قال الحمصي : هو بس سياره وحده, أنا لحالي صرت شايف الفين سيارة ماشية في الاتجاه المعاكس


حمصي جاله عقد عمل فى الكويت، يوم السفر قاعد فى المطار فالمذيع بيقول : "على ركاب الرحله 770 المتوجهه الى الكويت التواجد بصالة الدخول"، " النداء الاخير لركاب الرحله 770 المتوجهه الى الكويت التواجد بصاله الدخول." فموظف المطار بيقوله "رحله الكويت هتطلع يا أستاذ" ، فيرد عليه ويقوله : "اي هدول طالعين رحله .. انا طالع شغل​*


----------



## وطني (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد نكت حلوة ربنا يباركك 
شكرا ننتظر المزيد ​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمال اوى يا رانا

شكرا ليكى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youhnna (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين رانا شكرا على النكت​*


----------



## twety (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*التانيه والاخيرة فظااااااااااع*
*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا احلى رانا لاحلى نكت ياقمر*
*تعيشى وتجيبى*
*يسلموووووووووووووو*


----------



## rana1981 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> بجد نكت حلوة ربنا يباركك
> شكرا ننتظر المزيد ​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *التانيه والاخيرة فظااااااااااع*
> *هههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا احلى رانا لاحلى نكت ياقمر*
> *تعيشى وتجيبى*
> *يسلموووووووووووووو*


*
شكرا حبيبتي 
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين رانا شكرا على النكت​*



*شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جمال اوى يا رانا
> 
> ...


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## رجل الصلاة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههه   حلو خالص


----------



## rana1981 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

رجل الصلاة قال:


> هههههههه   حلو خالص



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## gtx (12 نوفمبر 2009)

_*حقيقى جامدين*_
_*مشكورة يا قمر*_
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## rana1981 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

gtx قال:


> _*حقيقى جامدين*_
> _*مشكورة يا قمر*_
> *ههههههههههههههه*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك *​


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## rana1981 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


>



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلمو دياتك عالنكت الحلوة


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

حلوين كتيررررررررررررر


----------



## toty sefo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههه*
*جميل ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> يسلمو دياتك عالنكت الحلوة



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

toty sefo قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *جميل ربنا يباركك*​



*شكرا على مرورك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين كتيررررررررررررر



*شكرا كليمو على مرورك
 سلام المسيح​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
جمال جدا يا رنا
ميررررررسى ليكى​


----------



## rana1981 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> جمال جدا يا رنا
> ميررررررسى ليكى​



*شكرا كوكو على مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## جورج فارس رباحي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكراً أخت **rana ** على النكت الحمصية وأضيف : *

ـ واحد أميركي وواحد فرنسي وواحد حمصي ، قال الأميركي نحن حفرنا بكل مكان في
         أميركا ولقينا شرطان تلفون وهادا دليل إنّو أجدادنا كانوا يستعملوا التلفون . قال الفرنسي
         ونحن كمان متلكن . قال الحمصي نحن حفرنا بكل مكان بس ما لقينا شي وهادا دليل إنّو 
         أجدادنا كانوا يستعملوا الموبايل .
ـ قال حمصي لصديقه : بتشرب قهوة ؟ قالو : إذا شربت قهوة ما بقدر نام . قالو : أنا
         بعكسك تمام بس نام ما فيني إشرب قهوة .
ـ


----------



## rana1981 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جورج فارس رباحي قال:


> *شكراً أخت **rana ** على النكت الحمصية وأضيف : *
> 
> ـ واحد أميركي وواحد فرنسي وواحد حمصي ، قال الأميركي نحن حفرنا بكل مكان في
> أميركا ولقينا شرطان تلفون وهادا دليل إنّو أجدادنا كانوا يستعملوا التلفون . قال الفرنسي
> ...




شكرا على اضافتك الجميلة 
الرب يكون معك


----------

